# W.W.W.T.? (What would Wolfie think?)



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Turning in his grave, or manically giggling?


----------



## Francis Poulenc (Nov 6, 2016)

brianvds said:


> Turning in his grave, or manically giggling?


Definitely turning in his grave.


----------



## MoatsArt (Jul 18, 2015)

Grooving in his grave! This version is awesome.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

And so we get two directly opposing views. Me, I think it's a hoot.


----------



## Adam Weber (Apr 9, 2015)

It's the Rondo alla Turca, not the 'Hammerklavier'. Nothing wrong with having a bit of fun. I love it. :tiphat:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Definitely turning in his grave.

Why? Mozart certainly ran his own variations on others' tunes. I suspect he would love it... and then go on to play his own variations.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

I think he'd love it. Some of his operas had incredible, slightly inane humor.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

He had a good sense of playfulness. He'd be laughing his head off while composing the Requiem at the same time-the ultimate genius multi-tasker.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Yes, I think he would like it. And perhaps he would like it even more of he had spent some time absorbing the musical language of jazz and such that this performance takes inspiration from.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Someone having fun playing his (well, "his") music, while a large audience enjoys it?

He'd be horrified.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Definitely turning in his grave.
> 
> Why? Mozart certainly ran his own variations on others' tunes. I suspect he would love it... and then go on to play his own variations.


We have that on very good authority...






:devil:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Richard8655 said:


> I think he'd love it. Some of his operas had incredible, slightly inane humor.


Amen to this....................


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

First he would say: "I don't know what brothel this creature escaped from but she is really good." Then he would say: "Can I play that thing when you're done?"


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

EdwardBast said:


> First he would say: "I don't know what brothel this creature escaped from but she is really good." Then he would say: "Can I play that thing when you're done?"


And, considering his sense of humour, he would next mention that he really liked the way she played with his thing.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

brianvds said:


> Turning in his grave, or manically giggling?


Somehow this picture reminds me of someone......


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't know, but I like it. (Not crazy about all that audience noise though).


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Pugg said:


> Somehow this picture reminds me of someone......


Does it remind you of Tom Hulce?


----------



## sloth (Jul 12, 2013)

I think he would have been more interested in the piano chick


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

L.M.I.A. is what he would think


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Mozart was all about innovation and improvisation. I think he would be thrill to hear it.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Other reactions include...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

brianvds said:


> Other reactions include...


Genius reaction!!


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Rondo alla Turkey Lurkey ! Ha Ha Ha Ha !!! I have no idea how Wolfie would have reacted, but this is definitely fun !


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

I am sure he would have had a sense of humour and seen the funny side!


----------

